# Which DSLR to buy for College?



## Shreya16 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi I just got selected in a Culture and Media Course in Tata Institute of Social Sciences. I am required to work with a camera for certain projects and make photo documentaries. Other than that I also need a camera as an amateur photographer. To get an idea of my photography you can see my uploads on instagram. My username is 'shreyasachan'

As of now I don't have much knowledge about working with cameras but I hope to learn that through my course. Please give suggestions. Also, my budget starts at 20k but I can extend it to 30-35k. 

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Usual recommendations in that budget will be 600D and D5200. Both are great.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2014)

I would suggest a 600D+18-55+50mm1.8 as a starter kit


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2014)

+1 on that. A fast 50mm will give you the much needed artistic look while the kit lens is there for most of the other stuff. I guess you can add lenses as and when required.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2014)

amlan he asked 2 month ago


----------

